# Live Wire



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

So why was the "Live Bites" thread locked? No personal shots, no name calling, no BS remarks, so...?
Seems the flavor has changed from a Working Dog Forum! :sad: Wire too hot?


----------

